# 12.0-RELEASE -> 13.0-CURRENT breaks make config



## cederom (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello world 

I have switched from 12.0-RELEASE to 13.0-CURRENT. Replaced kernel and base. Now I want to recompile all ports with poudriere..

1. Make config on all ports shows some core dump thus defaulting all my configs. How can I fix that? How can I switch debug / verbose on 'make config' to see what is segfaulting?

2. Are there public packages for 13.0-CURRENT available so I don't have to recompile everything on my own?

Any hints appreciated


----------



## moridin (Aug 13, 2019)

1. Try updating the `pkg` binary first using `pkg-static install -f pkg`.
2. Yes, there are, /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf should be updated (`mergemaster -U`?). My contains the following:

```
# $FreeBSD: head/usr.sbin/pkg/FreeBSD.conf.latest 346628 2019-04-24 06:25:21Z cperciva $
#
# To disable this repository, instead of modifying or removing this file,
# create a /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf file:
#
#   mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos
#   echo "FreeBSD: { enabled: no }" > /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf
#

FreeBSD: {
  url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest",
  mirror_type: "srv",
  signature_type: "fingerprints",
  fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
  enabled: yes
}
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2019)

cederom said:


> I have switched from 12.0-RELEASE to 13.0-CURRENT.


Obligatory rule spam: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

If you want to get your feet wet on a _development_ version I suggest you switch to a -STABLE branch instead. That will get you all the new features and fixes as soon as they've been tested in -CURRENT first (look for MFC in the commit logs; Merge From Current).


----------



## cederom (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you moridin `mergemaster -U` made my system coherent! Now I can be sure I am in 13.0-CURRENT! 

I could not initially `pkg-static install -f pkg` because it could not packages from `http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:13:amd64/quartetly/packagesite.txz`.. after peeking at `/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos` it turned out that on one machine I had a config that pointed to quarterly not the latest.. and that precceeded the system `/etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf` and was cause of the problems.. removing that config caused PKG to fall back to the system default config and fixed the issue? Anyways why PKG does not fall back to the system config in case of error with user config is this intended behaviour? 

The crash during `make config` was caused by `dialog4ports` (I have found a `*.core` file). So I have deinstalled it and reinstalled the static version and things now work like a charm 

Looks like I am going to make CURRENT my new default now 

I LOVE FREEBSD


----------



## cederom (Aug 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> If you want to get your feet wet on a _development_ version I suggest you switch to a -STABLE branch instead. That will get you all the new features and fixes as soon as they've been tested in -CURRENT first (look for MFC in the commit logs; Merge From Current).



Thank you SirDice that was my first thought.. however the port graphics/drm-next-kmod has been moved to graphics/drm-fbsd12.0-kmod and that does not work with my machine.. while graphics/drm-current-kmod does work with my machine but it requires CURRENT OS.. so STABLE is not an option here :-(


----------

